
Ask HN: What do you do for physical exercise? - brandon272
I&#x27;m a programmer becoming increasingly aware that my desk life is doing bad things to my body.<p>What kind of physical exercise do you engage in to counteract the effects of sitting at a desk for 7+ hours a day? Curious as to whether you engage in no activity, smaller activities throughout the day or a longer single daily exercise session.
======
bilalq
I love doing bouldering. It has the benefit of being both a physical and
mental challenge. It's no coincidence that climbing routes are called
"problems" and making it to the top is referred to as "solving the problem".

Look around and see if you can find a climbing gym near you. They often have a
decked out set of free-weights and bars as well for any other workouts you may
want, so you can get away without needing a regular gym membership too.

~~~
nilkn
I recommend this as well. The bouldering community is also great. It's really
easy to make friends and people are incredibly helpful. It's really cool to
see really experienced climbers go out of their way to give tips and help
someone who's struggling with even the easiest problems. And if you're tired
and want to take a break, you can watch other climbers approach problems and
learn from them.

I will say that as someone with moderate to severe social anxiety it was tough
for me to get into at first, since some bouldering gyms get pretty busy and
crowds will actually form as folks wait for their turn to try a problem. But
realizing how nice people are helped me break through that barrier and stop
caring.

------
TheAlchemist
Go for a run ! Or if you can, swim at lunch time.

Time is scarce, especially if you have kids, however there are a lot of
options. I recently started to run from work to home and I just don't belive
that I didn't have this idea before! I'm home in almost the same time that
when I commute by metro (around 1h), but you disconnect immediately from work
and you feel like you have a second day starting fresh once you are home !
(this of course depends where do you live, I assume most live in urban area
where distance is not that long)

~~~
huac
What kind of bag/backpack do you use when running?

~~~
PoachedSausage
You want one of the small trail running packs. They are a snug fit to the
upper body as you don't want something flapping around.

I mostly cycle to work and take the approach of leaving a change of clothes
there so I have minimal stuff to carry. In that case you could maybe get away
with a small waist-pouch-belt for Id cards/keys/phone etc.

~~~
TheAlchemist
Exactly - same here.

Most of the time, I just take the keys, phone and some cards, leaving the rest
of the stuff at work. I'm running every 2 days, so on the days I'm not running
I just bring everything home.

When I need to take something, I have a small trail running pack (5L).

------
gumby
What worked for me:

#1 - choose something you will enjoy. You may not know what that is (see
below) but if you don't enjoy it you will not continue.

#2 - Do it in a _routine_. Some people can bike to work; that's great since
you have to go anyway, but you still have to (probably) leave earlier and plan
for what you'll do when the weather is bad. Of course if you don't like biking
or can't bike, choose something else (see #1).

#3 - you may be surprised what you like. I paid for an expensive, 6-person
"boot camp" at 6 AM four days per week. This should be the kind of thing I
would hate: I don't want to get up that early, I prefer solitary activities
(coding, backpacking, etc). Surprise! I liked the solidarity of the group; it
got me to work harder than I could on my own and I liked it so much I worked
out 6 (actually, usually 7) days a week, with other group members on the
non-"boot camp" days. Then I stopped paying extra, just paid gym membership,
but work out almost every day. I used to take gym clothes on business trips
and found I was always too busy to work out; now I don't and just do
bodyweight exercises naked in my hotel room (nothing that would disturb the
people in the room under mine).

#4 - as with so many things: just start. Don't set ambitious targets, because
it's a lifestyle change, and because you don't even know now what targets are
appropriate.

#5 - get professional help. Honestly, if you can afford it a trainer can help
you do that exercise correctly and teach you new ones. You don't have to see
them regularly, but it's even worth it if you're also doing classes/group
sessions.

------
hartzell
I like scheduled classes, they help me keep a rhythm and I can hide in the
crowd when I need to.

TRX ([https://crufit.net/pages/trx](https://crufit.net/pages/trx) and
[http://www.flying-studios.com/strength](http://www.flying-
studios.com/strength)) -- Core conditioning, I like the structure and the
ability to dial the difficulty up/down depending on what my body's up for.

Circuit training classes ([https://crufit.net/pages/circuit-
training](https://crufit.net/pages/circuit-training)) -- strength and cardio.

Yoga ([http://www.flying-studios.com/yoga/](http://www.flying-
studios.com/yoga/)) -- Flow and Happy Hour.

Indoor Cycling
([https://crufit.net/pages/cycling](https://crufit.net/pages/cycling)) -- find
a place with bikes that measure power output and heart rate so that you have
an objective measure how hard you're working. Subjective measures are
sneaky....

All of that supports telemark skiing, mtn biking, surfing (aka, falling,
swearing).

------
Fricken
I do a variety of things but commuting on a bicycle is the fallback. It's not
just for my body, it's time to think, I like the speed at which the world goes
by on a bike, and it's a way to stay in touch with the changing seasons and
the elements. Driving makes my stress levels go up, and cycling makes them go
down.

------
simonw
I started taking this stuff seriously back in November last year. The things
that worked for me:

1\. Got an Apple Watch. Set a daily target of 630 active calories.
Aggressively pursue that target, and get on a "streak" of hitting it. The
longer the streak, the more incentive there is to keep on hitting it. My
personal rule is that I have to average 630/day over the course of a week, so
I'm allowed to dial my daily target down to keep my streak going provided I
hit that average by the end of the week.

2\. Joined a gym, took some personal training sessions to learn how to use it
and then started going 3-4 times a week (mainly to help me hit my calorie goal
described above).

3\. Signed up for a half marathon. Used a training plan from the internet to
train for it. I ran a full marathon about 7 years ago but I hadn't run much
since then.

~~~
BlackjackCF
I've been trying to decide if I want an Apple Watch or not. Really tired of
carrying my phone to the gym with me (thinking about the LTE version). Are
there good weightlifting apps?

------
jmcphers
I take a 3 tier approach:

1\. Bike to work, every day. Where I live the traffic is so miserable that
it's comparable to driving in terms of time. It's the single thing that makes
the biggest difference in how I feel.

2\. Every other day, do some basic body-weight strength exercises (pull-ups,
push-ups, and the like). Bicycling is great for cardio and it works your legs
a little, but that's it. It's good to keep all your major muscle groups
engaged on a regular basis.

3\. Use a standing desk, to encourage small movements throughout the day.
Standing all day doesn't feel good and isn't good for you, either; I aim for
about 50/50 standing and sitting.

------
thebiglebrewski
I was swimming before. It got old in NYC because the pool just gets so crowded
at the predictable times and you end up behind slow people, but if you have
your own lane, it's an amazing workout!

I cancelled my gym membership. Now I just do 3 sets of: \- 1m30s plank \- 20
situps \- 5 leg lifts \- 15 pushups

I try to add a few reps to the sets every week or two and another exercise was
a recent innovation. I started out at: \- 1 minute plank \- 15 situps \- 10
pushups

In addition I walk 35-40 minutes to and from work every day.

I know it's not perfect, but to me this routine has really helped! Good luck.

------
riantogo
Weights. I followed the 5x5 Stronglifts program and got to the point where I
was doing 140 lbs squats, 110 lbs benchpress, 150 lbs deadlifts, 65 lbs
overhead press, 75 lbs barbell row. 3 days a week at the gym, around 1 hour
each. The phone app made it easy to track progress.

I could see huge improvements in muscles and overall wellbeing. But a large
part of it ensuring that you consume sufficient proteins, around (0.8 * body
weight)g. I supplemented my diet with whey protein shake (2 scoops on gym days
and 1 scoop on non).

I started with a pretty unremarkable body and desk job lifestyle. Good luck.

------
justboxing
I started boxing in 2012 and haven't looked back since then. I love the sport,
and you end up meeting people who are very different in terms of careers and
social status, from what you (we) are. There is also a "brotherhood" type vibe
to Boxing in particular (I think this is also true for other combat / martial
arts type activities) and I've made many close and interesting friends (male
and female).

When I first met my trainer (a current professional boxer), the 1st question
he asked me was "Are you a Computer guy?". I asked how he knew and he said
"You crouched shoulders are a dead give-away. We can straighten that in 3
months".

I do strength and conditioning 2 x a week, weights 1 x a week and boxing
training (drills) 3 x a week and sparring with headgear 2 x a month.

5 years later, my shoulders are very straight, my hands and wrists have become
stronger from punching. I've totally lean-ed out -- was healthy BMI to begin
with, still lost 15 pounds in the 1st 3 months of beginning boxing. I'm also
able to focus more at work.

I tried doing things separately (ex: running outside, going to 24 hour fitness
just for weights etc) and it didn't work.

With this, there is 1 place I go to - my boxing gym - and get everything in
the same place. My gym has TRX classes 2 x a week for strength and
conditioning, in-house trainers to learn boxing 1 on 1 if you want to as well
as group classes for boxing drills and heavy bag workouts.

If you do end up starting with physical exercise, be sure to also watch your
diet. Also start slow and build up otherwise you may not stick to it. I
started going once a week for 1 month, then 2 x a week the 2nd month, then 3 -
4 x a week the 3rd month. Now I go 5 to 6 x a week.

Exercise + Diet = Lifestyle.

~~~
maxxxxx
Boxing is the best. It changed my life physically and mentally.

------
Mc_Big_G
Workout days: T/Th/S/Su

5/3/1 strength training consisting mostly of Deadlifts, Squats, Overhead
Press, Bench Press, Pull Ups, Seated Rows

Off days: M/W/F

Mobility Work, stretching and/or cardio

Diet rules: Count calories No sugary drinks 1 coffee per day 1 or 2 alcoholic
drinks per week Drink only water besides coffee/alcohol At least .8 grams of
protein per lb of body weight

------
salehk
Weightlift daily but only work out one muscle group.

So Mondays - Chest, Tuesday - Back, Wednesday - Biceps etc.

Also running 1.5mi after the weightlifting. Full workout takes about 1hr
30min.

I've been following this routine for the past few months and its the best I've
ever felt.

Running helps dramatically reduce my stress and anxiety levels about
deadlines.

Highly recommend running daily if you work at a startup.

------
elliptic1
I do Gracie Jiu-jitsu. It's the most logical, efficient form of self defense
(close-quarters submission grappling). Sparring is a calm, chess-like process.
It is like solving real-time life-or-death body mechanical problems. It leaves
you with a lean and strong body and gives you enormous confidence around other
people.

------
toomuchtodo
"A Linear Progression Based PPL Program for Beginners" (Strength Training)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/37ylk5/a_linear_pr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/37ylk5/a_linear_progression_based_ppl_program_for/)

------
goldenbeet
I opt for dedicated workout sessions. I got into bodybuilding style workouts a
few months ago (while being ~50lbs over weight) and started eating sensibly
and it's done wonders for me. I currently workout 6 days a week: 2 days purely
weights, 3 days are weights+cardio after, and 1 day of pure cardio.

------
fokinsean
Skateboarding, walking, stretching, daily push ups.

Also these back stretches at least a few times a week. They help with
preventing hunchback from sitting in a chair on a computer all day.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTV6UCh-
yhs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTV6UCh-yhs)

------
periram
Run 6 miles 2 - 3 times per week. BEFORE eating dinner. If I am short by
Sunday, I run both morning and night. (It started with 2 miles per day, but
before I know, I was running 6, perhaps the body just keeps pushing itself)

Weights 2 times per week.

Bike to/from train station and to/from small distances.

------
agitator
I noticed the same thing. Without physical exercise, my posture gets worse, I
have random back pain, and realized I am more prone to injury when I do go and
do something active.

Currently I exercise every morning for about an hour. 45 min of lifting
weights, followed by running 1 mile, and stretching. I have more energy at
work, I'm in a better mood, and It motivates me to be conscious of what I eat
throughout the day if I start the day off right.

The biggest impact on my posture and back pain has been doing the yoga-like
stretches every morning. I highly recommend it.

Also most office chairs will really mess you up. I've resorted to sitting on a
yoga ball or standing. For me, the yoga ball is actually the most comfortable
desk chair I have used.

------
Broken_Hippo
I walk as my primary mode of transportation, including to the grocery store. I
occasionally take the bus occasionally when the walk is more than 20-30
minutes. Even then, I still have a walk to and from the bus stops. I literally
use the car about once every month or two. I do this in sun, rain, snow, cold,
daylight or nighttime. I live in Norway and the terrain here is mountainous,
but the city is convenient to walk.

The grocery stores are more convenient than when I lived in the US and public
transportation is decent enough for this to generally be doable. It was a lot
harder to do when I lived in the US.

------
rando444
Ideally you want both exercise sessions and "smaller daily activities".

For exercise, a great way to spend your time is the bike. It's great
transportation, great views, and makes you feel good. If biking outside or
to/from work isn't an option sign up for a spinning class.

It's high intensity, low impact, easy on your body, but demanding enough to
give you a great workout.

For smaller stuff throughout the day, just go for small walks around your work
building. A Fitbit/Garmin/fitness tracker also can come in handy and also help
you track your heartbeat and sleep over time as well as give you motivation.

------
Lowgain
For the past couple years I have been training in Pro Wrestling - it's real
intense but a lot of fun!

It gives me a new set of skills that I feel complement my career, eg. I spend
most time writing software trying to be thorough and spend time thinking
things through (sometimes to a fault), whereas being in the ring with someone
else requires you to make decisions quickly and trust your instincts. While
the training itself is a great workout, it also gives me motivation to do
additional work to improve conditioning / strength / etc.

------
deadmetheny
Weight training. Some friends come to the house 3 nights a week (one of which
was a personal trainer in a former life) and we lift weights and walk down to
the taqueria after we wrap up and get some good protein. Been doing it for a
year now and I feel far more energetic than before, it's an excellent feeling.

Next big problem is to get rid of the gut. Weight training is great to get
strong but not particularly great at helping one shed excess fat.

------
scarmig
Poledancing.

Try it, it's great! And it forces you to counteract a lot of the desk job
muscle imbalances in a way that many other exercises let you skirt.

------
rhapsodic
I work from home. I built a treadmill desk in my basement. Each work day I
carry my laptop down there and walk 6 or more miles while doing my normal job.
I can work effectively up to about 3 MPH, but I usually stay around 2.6 MPH.

I've been doing this off and on for about 3 years now. I wish I had done it
much sooner. (I've been working from home a lot longer.)

------
blt
Commute on bike 5 miles each way. Try to go fast. Not every day but a lot of
days. It is my only exercise though. I am lazy by nature, without biking I
think I would be sedentary and deeply depressed.

I need to be doing more for core, range of motion, strength, explosive
movements. Biking is good for cardio and legs but that's it.

------
tetraodonpuffer
[https://www.trainerroad.com/](https://www.trainerroad.com/) on rollers every
morning before breakfast, tough to get on your bike at 6-6:30am but very
rewarding seeing your FTP inch up as you keep doing it...

------
PoachedSausage
Currently:

Biking 7 miles to and from work along country lanes, only danger is from rouge
sheep.

Around 1 mile roller skate at lunchtime most days (depends on weather).

2 - 4 mile run 3 nights per week, longer 6 - 8 miles run at weekend.

Planned:

Take up yoga again (I had begun to master the head stand).

Take up weight training again.

Up the running distance in preparation for half marathon.

------
BlackjackCF
I go to the gym to do weight training for 3x a week, and then on Sundays I do
500 kettle bell swings for cardio.

3x a week to the gym just means getting up a little earlier or going after
work. It's very doable.

Waking up on Sunday for 500 kettle bells before my coffee is a good way to
wake up.

------
oxplot
For basic cardio fitness, I do stair climbing. It's as risk free as it gets
and it raise your heart rate a good bit. I used to do it 20 minutes non-stop
every other day and it kept me quite fit.

Rock climbing when I can be bothered going to gym. Not lately.

------
Thomaschaaf
I use an app called Freeletics which provides you with a personal workout
without requiring any machines. The app makes it hard but always manageable
which is nice because I feel like the static programs don't motivate me.

I do it three times a week before work.

------
tmaly
I walk too and from the train station that gives me about 30 min of walking a
day during the week.

I would like a 20 minute home program that requires very little machines. I
did get some books to that effect, but I need to go through them and put it
together

------
neilsimp1
I love CrossFit. I go usually twice a week. What I like about it is 1) it's a
different workout every day, and 2) if left to my own devices, I just don't
exercise. Having the obligation to go to class makes the difference.

~~~
deadmetheny
I have reservations with CrossFit - the exercises are done at such high
weights, speeds, and reps that it's almost a certainty that you'll injure
yourself if you stick with it long enough. The intensity and accountability
are both good, but it's hell on your joints. I have trouble truly recommending
it because of this.

------
williamstein
I skateboard the halfpipe pictured here:
[http://vertramp.org](http://vertramp.org) It's good intense exercise, but can
be hard on the knees. The people are also cool!

------
mamcx
With my brother we do some of the BeachBody.com videos. I think the P90(x, x2,
x3) series is the best overall. The good is we can do it at home. None to do?
Workout!

------
6nf
A kettlebell is great at home, you don't need much room and it's a good
workout balancing cardio and strength.

~~~
s3cur3
+1 for kettlebells. I've always hated strength training, but kettlebells just
make me feel awesome---with only minimal soreness the next day, unlike what I
get from squats. It's been about a year since I started doing kettlebell
swings and get-ups 2-3 times a week, and both my wife and I have noticed
serious changes in my physique.

If you're not sure what kettlebell training even is, I recommend "Strength
Training for Non-Athletes" ([https://joshkaufman.net/strength-training-for-
non-athletes/](https://joshkaufman.net/strength-training-for-non-athletes/)).
If you're interested enough to buy your first kettlebells, I recommend the
book Simple & Sinister for an explanation of the form and a training plan.
(It's easy to hurt yourself with the wrong form, so you really want to read
the book before working out with any significant amount of weight.)

One more tip: I found the suggested starting weights to be _way_ off from my
personal ability. As a guy who hadn't done any weight training in years, I
needed a 15-20 lb weight for get-ups and a 25 lb weight for swings when I
started off. (But over the last year, I've worked up to 35 lb get-ups and 55
lb swings.)

------
petecooper
Stand up desk, walk for an hour before work, some yoga. Plenty of water and
walking around the office.

------
repeek
CrossFit 3x a week, rucking 2-3x a week with 30-40lbs

------
reitanqild
Walk/bike to/from my commuter train.

------
generalbuto
Boxing!

------
eesmith
salsa dancing

